# Tyne Dock Eng (formally Middle Docks and Eng Co) REPORT



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

Great old place, and lots to see despote partial demolition of the site at some stage. The records room looked a terrible loss, but it was all modern stuff in there so not too much of a big deal. What was criminal was all the plans for the docks (the original 1908 plans had also been left to rot. Good to see yet more docks with their original wooden and iron gates intact.


----------



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Surely their should be some historic do***ents/drawings etc laying around in that office. A great pity some maritime enthusiast could not go through them and save a few.


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Shocking that the records/do***ents should just be left.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Its a disgrace


----------



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

Sadly I see it all the time... It's too late for the ones here, they are a big pile of mush on the floor. We explored the former Coalite plant last year, and we were told we could take anything we wanted from the strong room Do***ents and plans 100 years old, and we could not find a home for them, no one cares


----------



## snappel (Dec 10, 2007)

The disappointing postscript to the Coalite story is that the office block was subject to an arson attack about 6 months after we visited. The entire company archives went up in smoke. Everything went... 1920s minutes books, share certificates, drawings, plans, original TV advert film reels...


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

When Beyer Peacock closed in 1966 all their records went to the Manchester science museum. It's had various names and is now the "Science and Industry Museum, Manchester." When I was a sixth former in the late 60's I would sometimes stop there, at its previous site on Grosvenor St, on the way home from school. They hadn't catalogued the stuff at that time, but as I was interested I got taken into the storage rooms to look at glass negatives of Victorian railway locomotives built by Beyer Peacock. A curator of the museum, Richard Hills, co-authored the definitive history of Beyer Peacock.
"Beyer, Peacock, locomotive builders to the world."
Glossop: Transport Publishing Co. ISBN 0-903839-41-5.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought Middle Docks and TDE were separate companies? Each with their own facilities.


----------



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

*Abandoned Historical Do***ents*

Same happened at Taylors' Foundry when it closed down.

Just further up the Dock Road from TDE.

Some Classic Metalurgy Text Books too.

Still saddens me to this day.

"What is a mans son to do all day, what is his Father supposed to say.?"

From Big River by Jimmy Nail.

Succour


----------

